# Anyone bought homers from foys



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

i was just wondering if anyone on here has purchased and raced and racing homers from Foy's and if so how did they do.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Clair Hetland owned Foys for many years before selling it to the current owners. I can speak for Clair, as he has good birds and is a tough guy to beat in old birds.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I would hope the owner would have good pigeons! LOL Personally speaking I bought a bird from Kal-El that I do not think I could have ever bought the match from Foys! My advice to anyone buying is to make friends in the pigeon world first. Jim


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Jimhalekw said:


> I would hope the owner would have good pigeons! LOL Personally speaking I bought a bird from Kal-El that I do not think I could have ever bought the match from Foys! *My advice to anyone buying is to make friends in the pigeon world first.* Jim


Yes, that is good advice. It is not that Foys may have bad birds it is just I like to know more about the owner before I buy. Every bird I own was from someone who's name comes up in pigeon clubs, breeding, shows and/or this forum. Foys, who's birds are they?

Tony


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Jimhalekw said:


> I would hope the owner would have good pigeons! LOL Personally speaking I bought a bird from Kal-El that I do not think I could have ever bought the match from Foys! My advice to anyone buying is to make friends in the pigeon world first. Jim


Hahaha...thanks Jim for the kind words. I'm glad 1719 is with you. I still have pictures and kids off him. I'm hoping 1719's grandson 215 is as good as he is!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

sgtpouter said:


> i was just wondering if anyone on here has purchased and raced and racing homers from Foy's and if so how did they do.


*Hi Sgt POUTER,Where is Fort Drum is it up state or down on Long Island?I keep thinking that its out near Yapank on Long Island.Have you made contact with any racing club?*GEORGE


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm from Long Island it isn't out here. But I do know where it is because I have a friend that is stationed there. It's upstate in Watertown NY which is about 10 miles from Lake Ontario.


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

Yea its up state i live like 20 min from canada in a town called watertown 
ny . I am happy to say that yes i have found a combine up here 30 min from my house i met the president of the combine and he is selling me two pairs of jansens to help me get ready for the races not this season obviously im theres no way i can make the yb this year and my old birds were flown in florida and are now my prisoner stock .But next seaso0n i will be up and flying again hiting the races i really excited about that and also im glad that i have had you guys and gals on this forum to help me with info and insites on what to do and what not to do. and on breeding methods i want to thank you all.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Did you end up in Central New York combine? Dale is a really nice guy, I like him alot! You know....... if you did want to get in on this years races a member of the Ithaca club always breeds WAY too many young birds and I am sure he would be happy to get you enough to get a race team together. He has a good reputation and has REALLY nice birds. Another member of this forum has gotten some of his youngsters and was very pleased. If you're interested let me know and I can PM his info to you.


----------

